# What makes it come and go?



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

My DR had been so much better for a few weeks and it seems to be somewhat worse again and I truly have no idea why it comes and goes. I've been dealing with DR since February so I'm not as familiar with it as some. Anyone have any insight into this crazy, effed up condition and what its agenda is?


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

TBH dude.. I have no idea. My DP has been much better these last 2 weeks, but something is bound to set it off again. I'm on the same boat. When it comes on hard I try to tell myself " alright, my DP is here and it's trying to ruin my day " It helps me to recognize that it's there and reassure myself that it will pass.

Just typing this has made it come back, actually.







Go figure.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

One DR sufferer told me that she recovered after few months and that she always have had better and worse periods, but with time better periods were longer and longer and that's how she recovered with time. 
I have this since january and first half of june was the best period so far and I was the most close to reality so far, but last 2-3 weeks are again truly bad. 
I don't know what makes it come and go, but we must stay positive. There could be many factors- bad weather, our own fears, stress, etc.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

Thanks. I went back to work after a few months off for depression/anxiety and that's when it seemed to improve. I was feeling some DR but I decided to ignore it and focus on work. That's when things started to improve - or I just didn't notice anymore. I felt like it was finally off my mind and I could focus on other things. If it was happening, I didn't care (it's been less severe than it was in the beginning, so I felt like I could live with it). It's seemed a little worse over the past few days. You're right - the best thing to do is to stay positive and know it will pass - I'd just like to be able to make some sense of why comes and goes.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> TBH dude.. I have no idea. My DP has been much better these last 2 weeks, but something is bound to set it off again. I'm on the same boat. When it comes on hard I try to tell myself " alright, my DP is here and it's trying to ruin my day " It helps me to recognize that it's there and reassure myself that it will pass.
> 
> Just typing this has made it come back, actually.
> 
> ...


I'm glad things are improving for you-sounds like you're on the right track. What does TBH mean?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

nix said:


> One DR sufferer told me that she recovered after few months and that she always have had better and worse periods, but with time better periods were longer and longer and that's how she recovered with time.
> I have this since january and first half of june was the best period so far and I was the most close to reality so far, but last 2-3 weeks are again truly bad.
> I don't know what makes it come and go, but we must stay positive. There could be many factors- bad weather, our own fears, stress, etc.


I agree with this. I have better and worse periods, but the better periods get better and better when I have them and the worse periods are not as long or as bad as they were at first. Everyone has bad days :/ U just have to learn to ignore it and cope the best you can. Don't lose faith it will pass!


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

butterfly said:


> I'm glad things are improving for you-sounds like you're on the right track. What does TBH mean?


To be honest.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

butterfly said:


> My DR had been so much better for a few weeks and it seems to be somewhat worse again and I truly have no idea why it comes and goes. I've been dealing with DR since February so I'm not as familiar with it as some. Anyone have any insight into this crazy, effed up condition and what its agenda is?


Whatever environment/situations make you anxious/wired or uneasy is bound to ramp up the DP. Sometimes it is hard working out the connections because of getting so detached/obsessive about the details. Everything is broken down, fragmented so you can't see the bigger picture anymore. Like standing up close to a pointilist painting.

Lots of things affect my swings:
- too little sleep/not sleeping well
- too much coffee
- alcohol
- weather: lack of light/short days/winter
- stress

These are just basic things but there is specific situations too. e.g. I am not great at parties. I think I come over ok (I hope) but I get so self conscious before I know it I am moving my muscles via remote control.


----------



## Glassjawx (Oct 30, 2013)

I can definitely relate to these posts right now. For me, the whole thing started after smoking pot. First time. Bong. Way too much THC in my system. I was in absolute hell for a week...then, it started to go away. There was a period of like 3 days where I knew it was leaving, but I was still terrified of it, and I had all these irrational fears about it, worrying that I would somehow jinx it. At some point, I began to feel great. It was (seemingly) gone, and even if it wasn't completely gone, I didn't care because I still felt normal (like what butterfly said). For awhile it stayed in the back of my mind, I never really forgot about it, even when doing things like playing video games or doing homework. I was still analytical and introspective about it. After awhile though, that even began to dissipate and recently, I've been going hours without even thinking of depersonalization. The whole experience seemed like a foggy, painful memory. Lastnight, I looked at a picture I had drawn during the 'release' period when it was going away. It was a demonic figure. Irrationally, I started thinking that I had triggered it again by looking at the picture...I was afraid that somehow some force of evil was able to reach me again. I felt a strong fear of the devil, or demons, as if Satan himself were the cause of my experience. I went to sleep, 6 in the morning, with my heart pounding. I woke up 4 hours later with my heart pounding. I felt sick. I felt the symptoms of DP, but in a lesser form. I know things are real. I know I am me. I know this is all in my head. I understand reality. But for some reason, I am terribly anxious, my thoughts are random and racing. Fear is manifesting itself as an endless internal dialogue. The fear of slipping back into it only feeds it. I know this will pass. Typing this has helped quite a bit actually. The only scary thing is that there's no way of knowing if it's ever really gone. I could feel great for weeks (maybe months) and then suddenly something might trigger it. How do I cope with that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

butterfly said:


> My DR had been so much better for a few weeks and it seems to be somewhat worse again and I truly have no idea why it comes and goes. I've been dealing with DR since February so I'm not as familiar with it as some. Anyone have any insight into this crazy, effed up condition and what its agenda is?


Your dp/dr will get worse if you're stressed and/or feeling unsafe. Remember, it's a mechanism for protection.


----------



## Ontyam (Apr 28, 2016)

butterfly said:


> My DR had been so much better for a few weeks and it seems to be somewhat worse again and I truly have no idea why it comes and goes. I've been dealing with DR since February so I'm not as familiar with it as some. Anyone have any insight into this crazy, effed up condition and what its agenda is?


----------



## Ontyam (Apr 28, 2016)

Anxiety is what triggers my depersonalisation. I have come to realise this.


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I am a anxiety and slight trauma induced DP/DR peep. Also probs caused by heavy sleep deprivation. ( I also have chronic deja vu 24/7 on top of that  )

Just Hit my 6 month mark. I notice that sleep seems to have a major effect on it when i forst got it i didnt sleep for 10 days after a massive panic attack. Well i slept but got about an hour a night. For maybe the first 2 months I was full blown 100% DP and DR to the point i questioned if i was dead, or in a coma and was going to wake up. Since then i have slept a little better i still wake up 5-8 times a night sometimes. But i noticed on the random nights i actually manage to sleep for say 5 hours solid, My DP and DR are alot better. Not gone but at a much lower level. maybe say about 60%.

So defo * Sleep

* Stress

Seems to be the most 2 common things that affects how DP/DR reacts.

It is a protection mechanism cause im scared of it and have some serious anxiety, obsessive thoughts and what ifs plus the fact im convinced im at any moment going to die probs why mine is so chronic xx


----------

